# no cutlery storage



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are changing our van so we can take John's bike with us.
The van was supplied to the uk with a full cooker, so no drawers, what do i do about storing the cutlery?
Has had a microwave fitted too, we use the one at home a few times a year, so may have this taken out and utilise area for a drawer, will need my trusty stool though it is pretty high up. 
Could put a tray in the oven i suppose, just need to remember to remove it when i use the oven.


Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sue

I'm thinking

But tonight is the last of the wine before lent

I'll think tomorrow  8O 

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is there a low cupboard that you could fit a couple of runners to the roof of the cupboard and a plastic tray could be slid in and out?

I know what I mean but I'm maybe not describing it very well!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

buy a small plastic basket and store it in one of the cupboards or overhead locker. I use loads of those plastic baskets in various shapes in sizes in the lockers, cupboards and fridge

a sturdy cutlery pot?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try one of those cutlery baskets as used in dishwashers, can be stood in the sink or in a locker when traveling.

cabby


----------



## MBiker (Oct 1, 2014)

We store our cutlery in a neoprene zip up Ipad case. We use this to try to stop the rattling of the cutlery when driving but you could store this in any cupboard or wardrobe. It has the added advantage that we have essy access to the cutlery when setting the table.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

> Try one of those cutlery baskets as used in dishwashers............
> 
> cabby


Our solution as well.

For the taller stuff like spatulas we use a tall but narrow box fixed in place in a cupboard to stop them falling over.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't you get some great ideas on here?!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with JWW - you do get great ideas on here. Thats why we keep coming back to MHF.
Sorry I can't think of anything better except have a look at the poundshops etc for plastic storage boxes. I got a flat bacon storer for the fridge which cutlery would fit in to well.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Use your fingers!

Coat get, go, sorry.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not sure whether you are buying an Escape 686 or saying goodbye to one.
As far as I know, there should be a cutlery draw above the fridge in a 686.
If you are buying another van, a drawer slung under a cupboard, to match the adjacent finish, or even an open weave simple metal drawer to contrast the vans finished decor. could work. I looked up 'under shelf drawers'.
Good luck!

Alan


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Snip
>Has had a microwave fitted too, we use the one at home a few times a year, so may have this taken out and utilise area for a drawer, will need my trusty stool though it is pretty high up. 
Sue[/quote]

We took our microwave out after carrying it around Europe for 20K miles and using it once.

If you dont hook up frequently it is a useless rattly thing requiring special dishes etc. They also weigh more than a few bottles of wine or rounds of cheese or even yards of rude sausage.

Excellent idea about trays for to fit in the space vacated plus something to stop all the bits n bobs shooting off into the van when you overcook a hairpin bend we are just finished picking stuff up and the noise was impressive!

Jon


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are changing from the 686 which has loads of storage, to one which has a great big garage, but few internal cupboards, john is happy. The european version of the van had three lovely drawers under the worktop, the uk version has a full cooker, oven, grill and small floor level drawer, there is a cupboard with a carousel but don't think it will lend itself too well to a cutlery tray, quite like the idea of a dishwasher cutlery thingy, also the tablet bag. The van has a grea fridge and freezer, but has had one of the high cupboards fitted with a microwave, which I doubt we will use, I want to have it taken out to give us more storage.
Should be fun getting everything in with the new layout. Will have to streamline a lot to get that motorbike in.

Keep the suggestions coming, not sure i could manage soup with my fingers though lol

Sue


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The bike always takes priority Sue. :wink: Sorry.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bigtree said:


> The bike always takes priority Sue. :wink: Sorry.


Don't I know it still can use the garage as a spare bedroom if we leave it at home :lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny how all the 'essentials' that have been carried. unused, for years are now thought to be surplus to requirements :wink:

Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Further to my suggestion for using a dishwasher cutlery basket, how about a small wire 4 section drinks carrier.or this cheap one on ebay. free pp.

cabby

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNIVERSAL...405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item336cad3f7d


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*No cutlery storage*

If you have one locally The Range has a very good selection of boxes and containers of many sizes.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

nipperdin said:


> If you have one locally The Range has a very good selection of boxes and containers of many sizes.


The range, one of my favourite places, am sure I will find something, think i might even have a cutlery roll from a picnic set somewhere, just need John to retrieve the steps from the garage so I can check where I think it is

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

All sorted folks, £1.00 cutlery tray from Wilco fits perfectly in the grill compartment. I love an economical solution :smile2:
Sue


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

suedew said:


> ............... not sure i could manage soup with my fingers though lol
> 
> Sue


Straws are easy to store and cheap - just collect a handful when using the free wifi at McDs
:wink2:

PS they don't rattle either - just rustle a bit.


----------

